# Damian Lillard Declines Defense of His All-Star Shooting Skills Title



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562286695555796993


----------



## Fabergear (Apr 21, 2014)

It's disappointing the way Lillard reacted when he didn't make the ASG. There are always All-Star caliber players that miss out each year and he happen to be one of them


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guy is pouting pretty hard.


----------

